# Bus Bara dN to PV



## CACohenDVM (May 28, 2012)

Is there a bus that drive from Bara de Navidad to PV? Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CACohenDVM said:


> Is there a bus that drive from Bara de Navidad to PV? Thank you.


Primera Plus lists a bus leaving Puerto Vallarta at 7:45 in the morning to Barra de Navidad. They don't list the return trip on their web site, but they must have one. Transportes Cihuatlan lists one trip at 9:00 am from Barra de Navidad to Puerta Vallarta.

Cihuatlan Bus Schedules

Primera Plus

The Cihuatlan bus will be second class and less comfortable, possibly slower and cheaper than the first class Primera Plus.

Added:
Actually both lines appear to take 4 hours for the trip.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Barra de Navidad & Melaque to Vallarta 

Flecha Amarilla - Primera Plus (First Class Service)
From Melaque Only 2:00 & 4:30 AM. Arrivals from highway 80 not Manzanillo. 

Pacifico/Cihuatlán - Cihuatlán Plus (First Class Service)
from Barra 9:15 AM & 1:15 PM, from Melaque 9:30 AM & 1:30 PM. Arrives from Manzanillo. 

Flecha Amarilla Servicios Coordinatos & Pacifico/Cihuatlán (Second Class Service)
Both lines offer service from Manzanillo, Barra & Melaque to Vallarta. You'll be here to take the bus so please check at your local station for times. 

Elite also has one bus a day thru Melaque. Check with Elite abarrotes across from Trailer Park Playa. Elite bus runs from TJ to Acapulco and back

Estrella Blanca - Home


----------



## CACohenDVM (May 28, 2012)

Thanks much.


----------

